# 1994 Altima Advice



## dsherw00d (Nov 17, 2005)

New Member after reading for a couple of weeks. I've had a Sentra, Nissan Truck, Altima, and Pathfinder all in the 1990s. All were very reliable. I recently started looking for a 4dr sedan and came across a 1994 Altima. I was amazed as I thought it was only a few years old - it's that clean. It has 50k miles from a single owner near my town. I verified with Carfax and I know the dealer the car was purchased new at. It's a GXE with full power and a 5 speed which I really liked driving - it drove like new - no noise, brake pull, nothing. Only thing that doesn't work is the heater control - fan only blows on the highest setting. He insists on getting $3900 for it. I would rather be around the $3000 mark. Might still be a bit high, but this car is incredibe for the age and only has 50k. Obviousely a garaged and dealer maintained car - battery was replaced with a Nissan battery in 2004 and owners manual has dealer writing in it. Engine, interior, trunk, etc - all spotless

I had a 93 Altima and it was a great car. Any reasons to pass on the 94 or should I pay the extra $$$. I can buy a fully equipped 99 Sentra with 78k miles for about $4800. What's a better buy?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Pricey for a 12 year old car.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The heater problem is due to a bad blower motor resistor. Do a search around here for more info on it.


----------



## dsherw00d (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the replies,

Those resistors seem to always fail - I just replaced one on my Chevy and I tried out 2 other 1999 cars that had the same problem. Maybe it's this Buffalo weather.

What's your thoughts on the Altima vs the Sentra? I drove the Sentra this morning and while it drove well, it was harsh compared to the older Altima.

I'll put this on the Sentra board also to see what the Sentra crowd thinks.

Thanks,
Dan


----------

